# Switch from Libre 2 to Dexcom G6



## mikeyB

At my recent diabetic appointment, I announced that I wanted to switch from Libre 2 to Dexcom. The consultant went a bit pale and said she'd have to apply for special funding. Don''t worry, said I I'll pay for it. And have done. I've let them know I'm on Dexcom Clarity, so they can view my progress.

It's like moving from a horse and cart to a car. I downloaded the App on to my phone (Apple iPhone 12 Pro running iOS 15.3), and it instantly appeared on my watch (again, Apple Watch 7 currently using watchOS 8.4). Had no problem linking it to the transmitter on the sensor. It has to be said, being a CGM using interstitial fluid for readings still means have to use blood tests for very high or low readings, but as I've got Siri announcing alerts, those should be avoided.

But just being able to look at my watch during football games, or driving my Mobility Scooter is a huge transformation. And because it accumulates data every 5 minutes, I can see the direction of travel and its rate on my watch and take any appropriate action. Including injecting insulin in front of 16,000 folk and TV cameras.

I know most of this is available on this is available on Libre 2, but looking at the lengths folk have to go to (including logging on to the poisonous Facebook) to get the Libre 2 to even appear on the watch, Dexcom wins hands down.

And I know financially it's out of most people's reach, but it isn't that much more expensive than the Libre, which until the last year always self funded. That is prescribed, so really there's no reason why folk who need CGM can't get the Dexcom on prescription. I'm sure that is coming, once the government starts working again instead of spending their time supporting that serial liar.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

mikeyB said:


> I'm sure that is coming, once the government starts working again instead of spending their time supporting that serial liar.


It is what the proposed NICE guidelines are suggesting, I think. (Well, maybe Libre 2 for most people, but with any luck Libre 3 isn't _that _far off.)


----------



## Shaggy

How are you getting on with the dexcom G6.  I used it for a few months and found the libre 2 to be or reliable.  For example, finger prick was 5.3 Libre 2 was 5.9 and dexcom was 7.1.  I had these strange readings all the time and I used both for 2 months one on each arm.  Please let me  know how you are getting on.

Thanks Ian


----------



## rayray119

mikeyB said:


> At my recent diabetic appointment, I announced that I wanted to switch from Libre 2 to Dexcom. The consultant went a bit pale and said she'd have to apply for special funding. Don''t worry, said I I'll pay for it. And have done. I've let them know I'm on Dexcom Clarity, so they can view my progress.
> 
> It's like moving from a horse and cart to a car. I downloaded the App on to my phone (Apple iPhone 12 Pro running iOS 15.3), and it instantly appeared on my watch (again, Apple Watch 7 currently using watchOS 8.4). Had no problem linking it to the transmitter on the sensor. It has to be said, being a CGM using interstitial fluid for readings still means have to use blood tests for very high or low readings, but as I've got Siri announcing alerts, those should be avoided.
> 
> But just being able to look at my watch during football games, or driving my Mobility Scooter is a huge transformation. And because it accumulates data every 5 minutes, I can see the direction of travel and its rate on my watch and take any appropriate action. Including injecting insulin in front of 16,000 folk and TV cameras.
> 
> I know most of this is available on this is available on Libre 2, but looking at the lengths folk have to go to (including logging on to the poisonous Facebook) to get the Libre 2 to even appear on the watch, Dexcom wins hands down.
> 
> And I know financially it's out of most people's reach, but it isn't that much more expensive than the Libre, which until the last year always self funded. That is prescribed, so really there's no reason why folk who need CGM can't get the Dexcom on prescription. I'm sure that is coming, once the government starts working again instead of spending their time supporting that serial liar.


i asked about the change of guidelines at my appointment on Tuesday and I was told that just meant the libre would be more available to type 2 and other stuff but my friend I didn't read that why but friend did say that sometimes other diabetics know more about these things then dsns


----------



## mikeyB

Shaggy said:


> How are you getting on with the dexcom G6.  I used it for a few months and found the libre 2 to be or reliable.  For example, finger prick was 5.3 Libre 2 was 5.9 and dexcom was 7.1.  I had these strange readings all the time and I used both for 2 months one on each arm.  Please let me  know how you are getting on.
> 
> Thanks Ian


I’m actually running the Libre 2 as well as the Dexcom, and they are much the same. The Dexcom G7 is ready for release in the UK, it is supposed to be more accurate and has a 30 minute warm up time. And it’s smaller.


----------



## rayray119

if i do go back to libre after my back though I might try to set it yp with one of those apps that's turns it into a cgm I did try it with xdrip but couldn't get it to work


rayray119 said:


> i asked about the change of guidelines at my appointment on Tuesday and I was told that just meant the libre would be more available to type 2 and other stuff but my friend I didn't read that why but friend did say that sometimes other diabetics know more about these things then dsns


----------



## Charlie Moore

Yes dexcom is quite expensive. I used it for a month or so only . then switched to another CGM due to some financial issues. I recently started using libre 2 with blucon nightrider was using libre 14 earlier , intially faced some issues by getting no readings but then restarted my phone and it was fixed, i get readings every 5 minutes on my phone, sometimes a difference of 5-10points. calibration feature is also there and i can also manage my food track, my daily carbs consumption, activity levels and heart rate too and i don't have to scan also.


----------



## rayray119

Charlie Moore said:


> Yes dexcom is quite expensive. I used it for a month or so only . then switched to another CGM due to some financial issues. I recently started using libre 2 with blucon nightrider was using libre 14 earlier , intially faced some issues by getting no readings but then restarted my phone and it was fixed, i get readings every 5 minutes on my phone, sometimes a difference of 5-10points. calibration feature is also there and i can also manage my food track, my daily carbs consumption, activity levels and heart rate too and i don't have to scan also.


could you do this with a phone that wasn't comparable with the app?
/


----------



## rayray119

Bruce Stephens said:


> It is what the proposed NICE guidelines are suggesting, I think. (Well, maybe Libre 2 for most people, but with any luck Libre 3 isn't _that _far off.)


are you saying they are suggesting that Dexcom will be available on prescription because I was told no when asked at my appointment and it just meant the libre would be more available


----------



## Bruce Stephens

rayray119 said:


> are you saying they are suggesting that Dexcom will be available on prescription because I was told no when asked at my appointment and it just meant the libre would be more available


My reading of the currently proposed update (which may well be too generous, and the final guidelines may well be different) is that some form of CGM (either rtCGM or isCGM) is to be regarded as the default. Which I think implies that if Libre doesn't work well for someone then something else (like Dexcom) should be offered.

Similarly, if something other than Libre is more appropriate for a patient (because it offers some useful connection with their pump, for example) then that's an important factor.

I don't know how far someone would get with the argument that being able to see the value on a smartwatch was valuable. For some people (like @mikeyB who uses a mobility scooter) I could see it, but I doubt I'd have any luck.

I presume cost will end up being important, too, though that seems to have softened a bit with the experience of how well Libre is working.


----------



## AnnSebastian

Bruce Stephens said:


> It is what the proposed NICE guidelines are suggesting, I think. (Well, maybe Libre 2 for most people, but with any luck Libre 3 isn't _that _far off.)



Sounds tempting. I’ve only recently discovered Libre - it’s been life changing - apart from several dysfunctional sensors that it’s been hard work to replace. As far as I know,  Libre is only available on NHS for T2 - and not everyone. I’m hoping that will change. You’re tempting me to check out this one.


----------



## rebrascora

AnnSebastian said:


> apart from several dysfunctional sensors that it’s been hard work to replace.


You have mentioned this before but not explained why you found it difficult?? Most of us have found Abbott customer services quite easy to access and they have replaced defective sensors without any problem once a few simple checks have been done.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

AnnSebastian said:


> As far as I know, Libre is only available on NHS for T2 - and not everyone. I’m hoping that will change.


For T1, you mean. And yes, that's the case currently. The proposed update will make it available to everyone with T1 and (approximately) allow the current T1 criteria to be used for people with T2. (So if you have T2 and you're using insulin significantly (so you have similar requirements for testing as people with T1) then there's a decent chance you should qualify.)

The proposed wording of the guidelines are public (so shouldn't be too hard to find on the NICE website). It's out for consultation, so may well change before it's adopted.

There are also other devices around. There's a new CGM  (the GlucoRx Aidex) that looks a bit cheaper than Libre. (I imagine the NHS will prefer Libre for a while because there's so much experience with it.)


----------



## Bruce Stephens

rebrascora said:


> You have mentioned this before but not explained why you found it difficult?? Most of us have found Abbott customer services quite easy to access and they have replaced defective sensors without any problem once a few simple checks have been done.


And there's now an online form for this, too.


----------



## AnnSebastian

Bruce Stephens said:


> For T1, you mean. And yes, that's the case currently. The proposed update will make it available to everyone with T1 and (approximately) allow the current T1 criteria to be used for people with T2. (So if you have T2 and you're using insulin significantly (so you have similar requirements for testing as people with T1) then there's a decent chance you should qualify.)
> 
> The proposed wording of the guidelines are public (so shouldn't be too hard to find on the NICE website). It's out for consultation, so may well change before it's adopted.
> 
> There are also other devices around. There's a new CGM  (the GlucoRx Aidex) that looks a bit cheaper than Libre. (I imagine the NHS will prefer Libre for a while because there's so much experience with it.)


Oops. Yes, of course, I meant T1.


----------



## rayray119

Bruce Stephens said:


> My reading of the currently proposed update (which may well be too generous, and the final guidelines may well be different) is that some form of CGM (either rtCGM or isCGM) is to be regarded as the default. Which I think implies that if Libre doesn't work well for someone then something else (like Dexcom) should be offered.
> 
> Similarly, if something other than Libre is more appropriate for a patient (because it offers some useful connection with their pump, for example) then that's an important factor.
> 
> I don't know how far someone would get with the argument that being able to see the value on a smartwatch was valuable. For some people (like @mikeyB who uses a mobility scooter) I could see it, but I doubt I'd have any luck.
> 
> I presume cost will end up being important, too, though that seems to have softened a bit with the experience of how well Libre is working.


thats what i though as well but she didn't seem to think it meant anything other then the libre being more avaible


----------



## rayray119

rayray119 said:


> thats what i though as well but she didn't seem to think it meant anything other then the libre being more avaible


i'm taking a month off from the libre at the moment. but do there's probably times if able to think logically where seeing which way it's going and the in-between test info would be helpful easily for decision making


----------



## Bruce Stephens

rayray119 said:


> thats what i though as well but she didn't seem to think it meant anything other then the libre being more avaible


I imagine CCGs will need to come up with their policies. Ordinarily I think they try to follow NICE guidelines but I don't think there's a requirement to do so.


----------



## rayray119

Bruce Stephens said:


> //I imagine CCGs will need to come up with their policies. Ordinarily I think they try to follow NICE guidelines but I don't think there's a requirement to do so.


whats ccgs/


----------



## Bruce Stephens

rayray119 said:


> whats ccgs/


Clinical Commissioning Groups (probably only relevant for England, and probably only for a while since it must be time for another pointless reorganisation).


----------



## rayray119

Bruce Stephens said:


> Clinical Commissioning Groups (probably only relevant for England, and probably only for a while since it must be time for another pointless reorganisation).


I'm hoping so because when i asked how often i test a day I can't answer the question, it will also depend so at the hospital Tuesday they were asking this and my friend who came with me said afterwards there isn't a set amount she uses in a day either. i wish things like test strips didn't have a due date on apartlly my friends don't.  its makes it even harder when even progesitonals are expecting to stick to a certain amount a day what ever you're doing but sometimes when i work it can mean 8 hours on you're feet.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

The prospect of CGM for all T1s in the updated NICE guidance is certainly gathering a head of steam...

And Partha Kar was instrumental in getting Libre available on prescription, when many people said it wouldn't happen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486245864213553153


----------



## Charlie Moore

Benny G said:


> I am also currently using blucon with xDrip and Libre 1 (to allow watch as collector.)
> Are you using the Ambrosia app with Libre 2? I tried their app 3 or 4 years ago and found it too buggy for me.


yes linkblucon app, its been few months only i am using blucon.


----------



## rayray119

Im taking a break from sesnor at the momment partly becauase y


everydayupsanddowns said:


> The prospect of CGM for all T1s in the updated NICE guidance is certainly gathering a head of steam...
> 
> And Partha Kar was instrumental in getting Libre available on prescription, when many people said it wouldn't happen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486245864213553153


It strange how my hosptial dont seem to think it means much


----------



## Toffee1

If I were to self fund the Libre, roughly how much would it cost me?


----------



## grovesy

About £49 for a sensor that lasts 14days. I suggest you look at the Abbott website.


----------



## AnnSebastian

Toffee1 said:


> If I were to self fund the Libre, roughly how much would it cost me?



You can get a two week ‘free trial’ without any commitment. I’m not trying to promote it but if you google ‘Libre free trial’ if it’s still available in UK you will find it.


----------



## rebrascora

Toffee1 said:


> If I were to self fund the Libre, roughly how much would it cost me?


As others have said, there is a free trial at the moment but they are about £50 to purchase but importantly you do need a compatible phone which will run the app needed to scan and read the sensor. It is an amazing bit of kit but be warned.... it is very addictive!!  Once you start using it, you won't want to stop.


----------



## AnnSebastian

AnnSebastian said:


> You can get a two week ‘free trial’ without any commitment. I’m not trying to promote it but if you google ‘Libre free trial’ if it’s still available in UK you will find it.


----------



## AnnSebastian

I probably wouldn’t have tried Libre Freestyle without the ‘free trial’ offer. But Libre are pretty savvy with that. There is absolutely no obligation to buy more - but - a majority of people who try it out will want to keep using it. 

As others have said - you need a compatible phone to use the free app - if you needed a ‘reader’ you’d have to buy one - so that would be a little more complicated. And I’m not sure if that works with the 2. 

Personally, if anyone is thinking of using the ‘free trial’ I’d strongly advise them not to ‘overthink’ it. 
Order it. Slap it in your arm. Download the LibreLink app. And start using it. If you decide it’s for you, then that’s probably the time to start doing more research.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

AnnSebastian said:


> And I’m not sure if that works with the 2.


It doesn't work at the moment because they're not selling the readers.

But for a while the readers were compatible with both (just didn't offer alarms when used with a Libre 2 sensor). And they have Libre 2 readers (if you have a Libre 1 reader they'll send you one), though the Libre 2 readers are not compatible with Libre 1 sensors.


----------



## trophywench

It's a different reader for the 2 than it was for the 1 - those of us who migrated to the 2 from the prescribed 1, were encouraged to apply for and get our new reader in time for when we could get the sensors.  And the old one couldn't read the new sensors - they did tell you upfront it wouldn't but the thing was there; of course I tried it!


----------



## AnnSebastian

trophywench said:


> It's a different reader for the 2 than it was for the 1 - those of us who migrated to the 2 from the prescribed 1, were encouraged to apply for and get our new reader in time for when we could get the sensors.  And the old one couldn't read the new sensors - they did tell you upfront it wouldn't but the thing was there; of course I tried it!



That’s a shame. ‘Big Pharma’ exists mostly to make a profit. But I can accept that if they provide value for money. It would make a lot of economic sense for LibreFreestyle manufacture to address all these ‘minor’ issues. 

The company is global. If it aims to access the NHS market in any big way it’s best interests would surely be served by staying on top of these hiccups?


----------



## rebrascora

AnnSebastian said:


> The company is global. If it aims to access the NHS market in any big way it’s best interests would surely be served by staying on top of these hiccups?


Abbott already has it's foot well and truly in the NHS door, so I am not sure there is any leverage there and the world wide private market where they almost certainly sell the product for more than the NHS has negotiated, will be a much bigger market but as you have said, the product concept is so good and it's use a real game changer in diabetes management, that most people are prepared to overlook or put up with it's unreliability. There are other similar products on the market (like the Dexcom) which may be more reliable, but are also more expensive. Abbott really pitched it right by making the Libre slightly more affordable.


----------



## AnnSebastian

rebrascora said:


> Abbott already has it's foot well and truly in the NHS door, so I am not sure there is any leverage there and the world wide private market where they almost certainly sell the product for more than the NHS has negotiated, will be a much bigger market but as you have said, the product concept is so good and it's use a real game changer in diabetes management, that most people are prepared to overlook or put up with it's unreliability. There are other similar products on the market (like the Dexcom) which may be more reliable, but are also more expensive. Abbott really pitched it right by making the Libre slightly more affordable.


But that’s not to say that a little ‘prompting’ by enough potential customers couldn’t make a substantial difference? 

Especially if they like the product but are really pi**ex off with the customer services. 

Maybe I should start a new SM account?

Twitter is the best option to ‘challenge’ issues rather than just ‘receive information’.


----------



## AnnSebastian

I haven’t researched other countries in any detail - but as US health insurance companies are currently ‘chomping at the bit’ to buy out NHS services - it could be good to get one going asap?


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> Abbott already has it's foot well and truly in the NHS door, so I am not sure there is any leverage there and the world wide private market where they almost certainly sell the product for more than the NHS has negotiated, will be a much bigger market but as you have said, the product concept is so good and it's use a real game changer in diabetes management, that most people are prepared to overlook or put up with it's unreliability. There are other similar products on the market (like the Dexcom) which may be more reliable, but are also more expensive. Abbott really pitched it right by making the Libre slightly more affordable.


to me somthing less reliable for cheaper isnt actually cheaper


----------



## travellor

AnnSebastian said:


> That’s a shame. ‘Big Pharma’ exists mostly to make a profit. But I can accept that if they provide value for money. It would make a lot of economic sense for LibreFreestyle manufacture to address all these ‘minor’ issues.
> 
> The company is global. If it aims to access the NHS market in any big way it’s best interests would surely be served by staying on top of these hiccups?



You seem to believe "making a profit" in a business is inherently bad?
How long could they continue for if they make a continuous loss?
How would they fund manufacture, research, development?
If you work, would you expect your company not to make any profits, and still expect to be paid?
Personally, I would prefer them to continue to make products, make profits, and to innovate and advance those products.


----------



## rebrascora

rayray119 said:


> to me somthing less reliable for cheaper isnt actually cheaper


Yes, but if you have very limited funds and you are looking at buying something which will be an ongoing drain on your resources, then you have to decide if you can afford it and if the benefit outweighs the extra cost. I toyed with starting self funding Dexcom because when I was first interested, Libre were having manufacturing problems and were not accepting any new customers and that went on for over 6 months I believe. Not only was the Dexcom a lot more expensive but it seemed you had to commit to a long term contract. It was beyond my means to do so, so I waited until Libre was available and self funded for several months before I was lucky enough to get it on prescription. 

For the majority of us, Libre is lifechanging, even if it isn't perfect but I think Dexcom may not be perfect either.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

rebrascora said:


> Not only was the Dexcom a lot more expensive but it seemed you had to commit to a long term contract.


That was why I started with Libre, too.

A DSN mentioned it (back before he could offer it on prescription) and I looked at Libre and Dexcom (maybe another one, too), and Libre had a nice simple offer: £150 for a reader and two sensors, with a nice familiar looking web shop. The others looked much more involved (I'm not sure they even gave prices).

So Libre won.


----------



## AnnSebastian

travellor said:


> You seem to believe "making a profit" in a business is inherently bad?
> How long could they continue for if they make a continuous loss?
> How would they fund manufacture, research, development?
> If you work, would you expect your company not to make any profits, and still expect to be paid?
> Personally, I would prefer them to continue to make products, make profits, and to innovate and advance those products.




Okay. I’ll rephrase that. 
‘Making astronomical profits’


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> Yes, but if you have very limited funds and you are looking at buying something which will be an ongoing drain on your resources, then you have to decide if you can afford it and if the benefit outweighs the extra cost. I toyed with starting self funding Dexcom because when I was first interested, Libre were having manufacturing problems and were not accepting any new customers and that went on for over 6 months I believe. Not only was the Dexcom a lot more expensive but it seemed you had to commit to a long term contract. It was beyond my means to do so, so I waited until Libre was available and self funded for several months before I was lucky enough to get it on prescription.
> 
> For the majority of us, Libre is lifechanging, even if it isn't perfect but I think Dexcom may not be perfect either.


Well no nothings perfect. I guess im just unlikely with libre but glad they stay working for others


----------



## AnnSebastian

Bruce Stephens said:


> That was why I started with Libre, too.
> 
> A DSN mentioned it (back before he could offer it on prescription) and I looked at Libre and Dexcom (maybe another one, too), and Libre had a nice simple offer: £150 for a reader and two sensors, with a nice familiar looking web shop. The others looked much more involved (I'm not sure they even gave prices).
> 
> So Libre won.



I think Libre may well be available on NHS for some T2 within a couple of years.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

AnnSebastian said:


> I think Libre may well be available on NHS for some T2 within a couple of years.


Most likely this year, presuming the proposed NICE guideline updates are accepted. Only for a limited set (pretty much those on MDI insulin who (if they were T1) would qualify now).

Maybe it'll be expanded again but I'd guess not by that much (even test strips aren't generally offered to people with T2).


----------



## travellor

AnnSebastian said:


> Okay. I’ll rephrase that.
> ‘Making astronomical profits’



If 0.66% return for their work is astronomical, you must be easily pleased. 
Or wildly wrong in your assumptions.


----------



## AnnSebastian

travellor said:


> If 0.66% return for their work is astronomical, you must be easily pleased.
> Or wildly wrong in your assumptions.



What do you actually want from me?


----------



## travellor

AnnSebastian said:


> What do you actually want from me?



Its a diabetes forum.
Wind in the insults.
We don't all want to know what axe you have to grind with the world.
It gets tedious in every thread you post on.
Since you asked.


----------



## AnnSebastian

travellor said:


> Its a diabetes forum.
> Wind in the insults.
> We don't all want to know what axe you have to grind with the world.
> It gets tedious in every thread you post on.
> Since you asked.


So why are you bothering to read my posts?


----------



## travellor

AnnSebastian said:


> So why are you bothering to read my posts?



For the same reason you seem to be reading mine.
And saying as we all use these companies, it seems fair to provide truthful accurate information on them to counter your posts.
However, this is way off topic now.


----------



## AnnSebastian

I’m tempted to post google search results for ‘share prices’ ‘profit’ ‘market share’ predicted rise in demand for ‘CGMs’ But I’m sure you know that already.. 
Anyway. I’m off.
Goodnight
Ann


----------



## Proud to be erratic

rebrascora said:


> Abbott already has it's foot well and truly in the NHS door, so I am not sure there is any leverage there


I was staggered when I was shown a website that revealed how much the Gov't and NHS were spending on Covid measures. This included multiples of £millions to Abbott for PPE and other Covid assistance. I did a back of envelope guesstimate and decided that not only was this making Abbott very secure financially, but the annual income from Libre was going to be trivial in relation to Covid receipts.


rebrascora said:


> and the world wide private market where they almost certainly sell the product for more than the NHS has negotiated, will be a much bigger market but as you have said, the product concept is so good and it's use a real game changer in diabetes management, that most people are prepared to overlook or put up with it's unreliability.


The real problem is that people have no avenue of redress for the Libre unreliability. 

The NHS will have a cost centre manager for the Libre expenditure and normally that person is the one to reach out to, as last resort, if something funded from within Treasury rules isn't all that it might be. But that person seems to have abrogated that responsibility. If you have a problem, you go direct to Abbott - which is slick and responsive. But it conceals from the contract manager the extent of service unreliability. If this were pencils and paper, that might be acceptable. But this is medically vital. So many managers, yet so little management it seems.


rebrascora said:


> There are other similar products on the market (like the Dexcom) which may be more reliable, but are also more expensive. Abbott really pitched it right by making the Libre slightly more affordable.


----------



## rayray119

I couldn't even avoid slef fund libre but even if I could want to with the problems I had with them


----------



## Leadinglights

It is not just the development costs for all these 'medical' devices and drugs that is staggering it is the amount that it paid by the companies to lawyers, applications for patents, regulatory bodies not to mention the middlemen. Hence such vast cost to the end user be that the NHS or the individual.


----------



## Kaylz

I see you say it isn't that much more expensive than Libre but that totally depends on how your buying them, also they don't last as long as a Libre unless you restart them which can't guarantee the same accuracy, to pay as you go self fund Dexcom the sensors are only £51.25 for one or £153.75 for 3 but then you have the £200 for a new transmitter every 3 months as well


----------



## runner

mikeyB said:


> At my recent diabetic appointment, I announced that I wanted to switch from Libre 2 to Dexcom. The consultant went a bit pale and said she'd have to apply for special funding. Don''t worry, said I I'll pay for it. And have done. I've let them know I'm on Dexcom Clarity, so they can view my progress.
> 
> It's like moving from a horse and cart to a car. I downloaded the App on to my phone (Apple iPhone 12 Pro running iOS 15.3), and it instantly appeared on my watch (again, Apple Watch 7 currently using watchOS 8.4). Had no problem linking it to the transmitter on the sensor. It has to be said, being a CGM using interstitial fluid for readings still means have to use blood tests for very high or low readings, but as I've got Siri announcing alerts, those should be avoided.
> 
> But just being able to look at my watch during football games, or driving my Mobility Scooter is a huge transformation. And because it accumulates data every 5 minutes, I can see the direction of travel and its rate on my watch and take any appropriate action. Including injecting insulin in front of 16,000 folk and TV cameras.
> 
> I know most of this is available on this is available on Libre 2, but looking at the lengths folk have to go to (including logging on to the poisonous Facebook) to get the Libre 2 to even appear on the watch, Dexcom wins hands down.
> 
> And I know financially it's out of most people's reach, but it isn't that much more expensive than the Libre, which until the last year always self funded. That is prescribed, so really there's no reason why folk who need CGM can't get the Dexcom on prescription. I'm sure that is coming, once the government starts working again instead of spending their time supporting that serial liar.


Hi Mikey,  I've been using a Dexcom G6 since 2019, and apart from problems with reacting to the glue on the sensor, it has worked pretty well.  I feel much more secure re hypos at night-time.  My consultant said I would be eligible for Libre, but that Dexcom was better, so while I can afford to pay for it (luckily from an inheritance) I will.  However now going to ask about a pump as numbers are a bit crazy.


----------



## mikeyB

The significant difference between the Dexcom G6 and the Libre is that like all sensors that use interstitial fluid to assess BG rather than blood, they can vary, If the drift significantly, Libre users are stuck with this, phone Abbott to get a new sensor. With the G6 you can get it under control by calibrating it to a contemporaneous BG test.  Once it knows your current BG it behaves perfectly. I just did a BG test for fun, and it showed 8.8. The Dexcom said 8.9.


----------



## rayray119

mikeyB said:


> The significant difference between the Dexcom G6 and the Libre is that like all sensors that use interstitial fluid to assess BG rather than blood, they can vary, If the drift significantly, Libre users are stuck with this, phone Abbott to get a new sensor. With the G6 you can get it under control by calibrating it to a contemporaneous BG test.  Once it knows your current BG it behaves perfectly. I just did a BG test for fun, and it showed 8.8. The Dexcom said 8.9.


Can it also keep up with fast drops? I think being able fix if it goes wonky is usful


----------



## mikeyB

It does keep up with fast drops, I just look out for the downward double arrow. As I said originally, as with the Libre (or any CGM) it's always safer to use BGs for rapid changes, to monitor recovery as well.


----------



## rayray119

mikeyB said:


> It does keep up with fast drops, I just look out for the downward double arrow. As I said originally, as with the Libre (or any CGM) it's always safer to use BGs for rapid changes, to monitor recovery as well.


I got told off for doing bg checks because of situations that of rapid changes while on the libre


----------



## mikeyB

That's a financial decision, not a clinical one.


----------



## rayray119

mikeyB said:


> That's a financial decision, not a clinical one.


Even my dsn team say they wouldn't expect any more then 8 a day even when not using the libre


----------



## rayray119

Sorry I seem to be going off topic now


----------



## runner

You can also set a rise rate and a fall rate alert and there is an ’urgent low‘ and an ‘urgent low soon‘ alert.  I’ve only had to use finger prick BGs a few times over the past 3 years.


----------



## rayray119

runner said:


> You can also set a rise rate and a fall rate alert and there is an ’urgent low‘ and an ‘urgent low soon‘ alert.  I’ve only had to use finger prick BGs a few times over the past 3 years.


Yes I had conversation with a nurse today and she suggestedd i might be able to get it. It's only a few weeks until the end of march right I've starting using Diablox but still getting seenor errors.


----------



## Kaylz

rayray119 said:


> right I've starting using Diablox but still getting seenor errors.


what is it showing? Are you a member of the Diabox group on Facebook? xx


----------



## rayray119

Kaylz said:


> what is it showing? Are you a member of the Diabox group on Facebook? xx


It just keeps beeping at me to say discontaed i think it might my sessnor rather Diablox. I think I might be allergic to adhesive as well becauses it's really hurting. The good I managed to get to get acurte on higher levels. But I still need thd sensor to stay working and not really hurt my skin. I was encouraged by thd nurse I sookd to yesterday did encourage me to continue conversations about cgms


----------



## Kaylz

rayray119 said:


> It just keeps beeping at me to say discontaed i think it might my sessnor rather Diablox. I think I might be allergic to adhesive as well becauses it's really hurting. The good I managed to get to get acurte on higher levels. But I still need thd sensor to stay working and not really hurt my skin. I was encouraged by thd nurse I sookd to yesterday did encourage me to continue conversations about cgms


Get some barrier spray before you need to change it to apply before applying the sensor xx


----------



## rayray119

Kaylz said:


> Get some barrier spray before you need to change it to apply before applying the sensor xx


Yeah I think if I could get a proper cgm ljkd the nurse sujusted j might be able yesterday. It will make things better and stop me worry about breaking rules.


----------



## Kaylz

rayray119 said:


> Yeah I think if I could get a proper cgm ljkd the nurse sujusted j might be able yesterday. It will make things better and stop me worry about breaking rules.


there could still be a reaction to the adhesives so switching wouldn't necessarily mean that issue would be gone, these days I'm not too bothered about "rules" xx


----------



## rayray119

Kaylz said:


> there could still be a reaction to the adhesives so switching wouldn't necessarily mean that issue would be gone, these days I'm not too bothered about "rules" xx


I am though that'ss a priceable i have. But the coment wasnt just about the afhersvie. I I may find i get on better with it anyway. So if the options there I would think id lile to try swicthing


----------



## Kaylz

rayray119 said:


> I am though that'ss a priceable i have. But the coment wasnt just about the afhersvie. I I may find i get on better with it anyway. So if the options there I would think id lile to try swicthing


I used to be but after my issues with Libre my attitude is now I will do whatever works for me with it and there's nothing "wrong" in that, it isn't stated that you mustn't do this, that or the next thing so....


----------



## rayray119

Kaylz said:


> I used to be but after my issues with Libre my attitude is now I will do whatever works for me with it and there's nothing "wrong" in that, it isn't stated that you mustn't do this, that or the next thing so....


Well it turns out I still can't fully trust it I was about to give myself more insulin with dinner I had strong sense I need to check with a first prick first and I was bicessly in range I'm almost regardted going back on them now but I was told to.


----------



## rebrascora

rayray119 said:


> Well it turns out I still can't fully trust it I was about to give myself more insulin with dinner I had strong sense I need to check with a first prick first and I was bicessly in range I'm almost regardted going back on them now but I was told to.



What were the readings you got from the Libre and a finger prick and what was your graph showing your levels were doing at that time? 
When did you previously scan it and what reading did you get then?


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> What were the readings you got from the Libre and a finger prick and what was your graph showing your levels were doing at that time?
> When did you previously scan it and what reading did you get then?


Well at firstr itvwas saying 10.2 then finger pick said 7.4 and libre and dishox said 9.8 I know some people think that's acceptable I don't because that's difaitly not going to help catch hypos


----------



## rebrascora

No, I personally think that is too far out but what was your graph showing at the time? Were your levels going upwards or coming down when you took the 10.2 scan/reading and when did you last calibrate the diabox? I believe you can calibrate it, but may be wrong on that.


----------



## rayray119

rebrascora said:


> No, I personally think that is too far out but what was your graph showing at the time? Were your levels going upwards or coming down when you took the 10.2 scan/reading and when did you last calibrate the diabox? I believe you can calibrate it, but may be wrong on that.


Last night but if it goes of lime that considering you need to givd readings Its nof really going slove thee test strip usage and it was staying stanble.ive ended dealating diabox. Thd graph wad stable. I may be to give the hostpal a ring tomorrow to say the libre is actually making me feel unsafe rather then helping.


----------



## Proud to be erratic

Yes, you can calibrate Diabox. Your BG needs to be in steady state and Diabox must have been running for a while then you calibrate. It then needs a couple of hours and you calibrate 2nd time, again at a steady state, but not necessarily the same state as previously - THEN the calibration takes full effect. Like anything else it takes a little while to get familiar with what is going on.


----------



## rayray119

I'm just waiting to see what the new guidelines say not long now right?


----------



## Brava210

trophywench said:


> It's a different reader for the 2 than it was for the 1 - those of us who migrated to the 2 from the prescribed 1, were encouraged to apply for and get our new reader in time for when we could get the sensors.  And the old one couldn't read the new sensors - they did tell you upfront it wouldn't but the thing was there; of course I tried it!


My Libre 1 Reader Scans the Libre 2, no problem


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Brava210 said:


> My Libre 1 Reader Scans the Libre 2, no problem


Yes, you just won't get the alarms. (And the new reader does give the alarms, but won't read Libre 1 sensors. But "replacement" just means they want the serial number so you still get to keep the older reader.)


----------



## rayray119

It’s only about a month until it’s due to released right?


----------



## trophywench

@rayray119 - face it - just because they are going to publish an updated Guideline never ever means things it says will be available the same year!


----------



## rayray119

trophywench said:


> @rayray119 - face it - just because they are going to publish an updated Guideline never ever means things it says will be available the same year!


I know that I'm just interested to see what it says it might just provide more clarity of what it meams


----------



## rayray119

well i know things might not be available but I'm still interested to see it. it was just a curious coment


----------



## mikeyB

Getting back to the original theme of this thread, it's interesting to compare the customer service between Dexcom and Abbott. Last week, i'd fitted a new sensor with its transmitter as usual, but a few hours later I felt that the sensor probe had fallen from my abdomen. Sure enough, the whole sensor and transmitter had parted from the adhesive patch which is the only thing left on my skin. Bit odd, but in the same incident  I lost the transmitter, which usually lasts for three months. That was on Sunday, so on Monday I phoned Dexcom who listened to this sorry tale, and said they would send a new sensor and transmitter as a priority for next day. (Abbott won't send anything as a priority even if you say you'd pay for it).

Sure enough, next morning I received a new sensor and transmitter. 

Fitted the new sensor, introduced it and the new transmitter to the phone, and about two minutes later got a message, to the effect that I need to urgently stop the sensor, and apply a new one. So I did. I did notice that the other sensor had blood on it, so I wondered if that had cause the problem. Rather ashamed, I phone Dexcom again and reported this story. Needless to say, they sent along along a new sensor, and even though I had some left on my subscription, it still arrived the next day.

I suppose it helps that Dexcom's distribution centre is about 4 miles South of where I live. It happens to be close to the   motorway network. Short distance away, but a different world. You can rent a modernised two bedroom terraced house for £475 a month in Clayton-le-Moors (half a mile from Dexcom's pad). Such properties go for £1000 a month where I live.


----------



## John Cornwall

I have been having problems with libre 2 as well. If you are using a phone as the reader and you have to re-install the app. you loose all your data from the phone app. which is very annoying. But my big problem is the alarms. During the night I have a "do not disturb"  set (so I do not get alarms when emails come in... etc..) But then the Libre app goes into alarm at random all night long. I have to turn the alarms off at night which makes it pointless. I spent 3 .1/2 hours on the phone with Abbott and they could not fix it  - is a software glitch. The other thing to remember is if you reinstall the app. and take over a sensor that  is already started, the alarms will not work again until you start a new sensor. There must be a better system than this Abbott  thing surely  in this day and age.


----------



## Lily123

@John Cornwall what issues did you have with Libre 2 that made you need to reinstall the app?


----------



## rayray119

mikeyB said:


> Getting back to the original theme of this thread, it's interesting to compare the customer service between Dexcom and Abbott. Last week, i'd fitted a new sensor with its transmitter as usual, but a few hours later I felt that the sensor probe had fallen from my abdomen. Sure enough, the whole sensor and transmitter had parted from the adhesive patch which is the only thing left on my skin. Bit odd, but in the same incident  I lost the transmitter, which usually lasts for three months. That was on Sunday, so on Monday I phoned Dexcom who listened to this sorry tale, and said they would send a new sensor and transmitter as a priority for next day. (Abbott won't send anything as a priority even if you say you'd pay for it).
> 
> Sure enough, next morning I received a new sensor and transmitter.
> 
> Fitted the new sensor, introduced it and the new transmitter to the phone, and about two minutes later got a message, to the effect that I need to urgently stop the sensor, and apply a new one. So I did. I did notice that the other sensor had blood on it, so I wondered if that had cause the problem. Rather ashamed, I phone Dexcom again and reported this story. Needless to say, they sent along along a new sensor, and even though I had some left on my subscription, it still arrived the next day.
> 
> I suppose it helps that Dexcom's distribution centre is about 4 miles South of where I live. It happens to be close to the   motorway network. Short distance away, but a different world. You can rent a modernised two bedroom terraced house for £475 a month in Clayton-le-Moors (half a mile from Dexcom's pad). Such properties go for £1000 a month where I live.


do you in general find it more reliable then the libre?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> Getting back to the original theme of this thread, it's interesting to compare the customer service between Dexcom and Abbott. Last week, i'd fitted a new sensor with its transmitter as usual, but a few hours later I felt that the sensor probe had fallen from my abdomen. Sure enough, the whole sensor and transmitter had parted from the adhesive patch which is the only thing left on my skin. Bit odd, but in the same incident I lost the transmitter, which usually lasts for three months. That was on Sunday, so on Monday I phoned Dexcom who listened to this sorry tale, and said they would send a new sensor and transmitter as a priority for next day. (Abbott won't send anything as a priority even if you say you'd pay for it).
> 
> Sure enough, next morning I received a new sensor and transmitter.
> 
> Fitted the new sensor, introduced it and the new transmitter to the phone, and about two minutes later got a message, to the effect that I need to urgently stop the sensor, and apply a new one. So I did. I did notice that the other sensor had blood on it, so I wondered if that had cause the problem. Rather ashamed, I phone Dexcom again and reported this story. Needless to say, they sent along along a new sensor, and even though I had some left on my subscription, it still arrived the next day.


Another heads up for Dexcom service, they replace sensors if you need a scan as well. I rang them up once and admitted it was my fault that a sensor had failed to attach to my arm and was there any way I could rectify the problem? Answer was no but they could by sending a replacement in the post (which they did).


----------



## John Cornwall

mikeyB said:


> Getting back to the original theme of this thread, it's interesting to compare the customer service between Dexcom and Abbott. Last week, i'd fitted a new sensor with its transmitter as usual, but a few hours later I felt that the sensor probe had fallen from my abdomen. Sure enough, the whole sensor and transmitter had parted from the adhesive patch which is the only thing left on my skin. Bit odd, but in the same incident  I lost the transmitter, which usually lasts for three months. That was on Sunday, so on Monday I phoned Dexcom who listened to this sorry tale, and said they would send a new sensor and transmitter as a priority for next day. (Abbott won't send anything as a priority even if you say you'd pay for it).
> 
> Sure enough, next morning I received a new sensor and transmitter.
> 
> Fitted the new sensor, introduced it and the new transmitter to the phone, and about two minutes later got a message, to the effect that I need to urgently stop the sensor, and apply a new one. So I did. I did notice that the other sensor had blood on it, so I wondered if that had cause the problem. Rather ashamed, I phone Dexcom again and reported this story. Needless to say, they sent along along a new sensor, and even though I had some left on my subscription, it still arrived the next day.
> 
> I suppose it helps that Dexcom's distribution centre is about 4 miles South of where I live. It happens to be close to the   motorway network. Short distance away, but a different world. You can rent a modernised two bedroom terraced house for £475 a month in Clayton-le-Moors (half a mile from Dexcom's pad). Such properties go for £1000 a month where I live.


I take your point about delivery from Abbott. There is no such thing as quick with them. And their answer to everything is "we will send a new sensor" not fix the problem. BUT they do not argue (even if they don't speak very good English! )


----------



## nonethewiser

John Cornwall said:


> I have been having problems with libre 2 as well. If you are using a phone as the reader and you have to re-install the app. you loose all your data from the phone app. which is very annoying. But my big problem is the alarms. During the night I have a "do not disturb"  set (so I do not get alarms when emails come in... etc..) But then the Libre app goes into alarm at random all night long. I have to turn the alarms off at night which makes it pointless. I spent 3 .1/2 hours on the phone with Abbott and they could not fix it  - is a software glitch. The other thing to remember is if you reinstall the app. and take over a sensor that  is already started, the alarms will not work again until you start a new sensor. There must be a better system than this Abbott  thing surely  in this day and age.




Man that would be annoying, surprised abbott didnt have solution for alarm problem, take it this just happens at night not during day?


----------



## rebrascora

John Cornwall said:


> During the night I have a "do not disturb" set (so I do not get alarms when emails come in... etc..) But then the Libre app goes into alarm at random all night long. I have to turn the alarms off at night which makes it pointless.


Hi. Apologies if I am "teaching my granny to suck eggs" here but you do know about compression lows don't you, where lying on your sensor will cause it to to register a BG drop often into a hypo due to compression of the tissue under the sensor where the filament is located. Placing the sensor where this is less likely to happen takes a bit of figuring out and also training yourself not to lie on it..... in a similar way to knowing where the edge of the bed is and not rolling out.


----------



## John Cornwall

No, the spurious alarms are sounding to tell me my alarms are not working or turned off!!! and go off about every few minutes when the "do not disturb" is turned on. The app. is supposed to override this and allow the high/low alarms to work/sound. I NEED these alarms as I can sleep through hypos I think (But don't know for sure) it is only on Android not on Apple IOS .


----------

